# is Barrel length important?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

when looking for a new gun, is it really necessary to consider barrel length, for example the two guns im looking at, one has 3.9"in. barrel and the other has 5.4"in. is 1.5" going to make a huge difference in accuracy? if shooting at 35ft. would the barrel length be that irrelevant? when would you notice a difference? maybe at a certain shooting distance??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> when looking for a new gun, is it really necessary to consider barrel length, for example the two guns im looking at, one has 3.9"in. barrel and the other has 5.4"in. is 1.5" going to make a huge difference in accuracy? if shooting at 35ft. would the barrel length be that irrelevant? when would you notice a difference? maybe at a certain shooting distance??


As a practical matter, an inch and a half of barrel length will make no difference to you at all.
A really good shooter can hit accurately at 50 yards with a two-inch-barrel snubbie. Practical defensive-shooting accuracy is not barrel-length related.
However, it is far easier to control a four-inch barrel than a two-inch one. A bit more mass helps you get back on target quicker, after your previous shot.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

couldn't have explained it better, thank you sir:smt023


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd think the extra 1.5" of sight radius would be more of a beneficial factor than the actual physics of the trajectory from a longer barrel. Thoughts?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

leifglock said:


> I'd think the extra 1.5" of sight radius would be more of a beneficial factor than the actual physics of the trajectory from a longer barrel. Thoughts?


...Not at handgun distances, in self-protection situations or training.
That "extra" inch-and-a-half might make a difference in bullseye competition or other precision shooting, but it's not meaningful in "practical," up-close-and-personal shooting.
In save-your-life shooting, there isn't time for a fine-bead sight picture. "Muscle memory" and a quick, coarse sight picture are enough.
You need to practice, though, or there'll be no "muscle memory" to rely upon.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Steve, very well said.
Short, sweet, and to the point.
+1


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

Another question is what will be the main purpose of the gun? A concealed carry piece? Target shooting at the range? Shorter = easier to conceal. If that's not its purpose, whatever you feel more comfortable with.


----------

